# Unification wars Imperial fists



## TG1 (May 1, 2009)

Ok so I was reading some fluff about the imperial fists and saw that their first main battle honour was Roma. I was reading the fluff while I was in Italy and I was hooked. Suddenly I had the idea of archaic rhino's land raiders and maybe even a jet bike squadron. But my ambitions were curtailed when I realised that I would either have to pay ridiculous amounts of money for the armour or make my own. I have just been scouring the net and found this link

http://www.librarium-online.com/forums/painting/176701-mk1-thunder-armour-wip-2.html

My plan is to build and paint the following army list:

Space Marine captain

Chaplain

10 tactical marines
Heavy bolter
meltagun

10 Tactical marines
Plasma cannon
Flamer

10 Tactical Marines
Plasma gun
Multi Melta

Rhino
Rhino
Rhino

10 Assault Marines

10 Devastators

10 Devastators
8 Bikes with attack bike

I will try to post every Sunday night with an update starting next week.
It may take a while as I have another project on at the moment but it requires only box builds so my conversion space is free.

I would love your feedback and ideas. I someone can show me how to make a jetbike I would be really grateful.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Ambitious

Very ambitious. 

Best of luck with this, you'll have far greater patience than me to do this.

Plasma cannons were very very at the heresy just to let you know, be careful when including them on your squads not to use too many


----------



## TG1 (May 1, 2009)

thanks for that


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The old style land raiders are almost impossible to get hold of, however it is quite possible to get hold of the old MKIIc rhinos. I have managed to get a rhino vindicator and a pred all in the old style in the last few years for reasonable prices and all unbuilt. They are still out there. saw another one on ebay australia just the other day. Best of luck with the project.


----------

